# UTV for large jobsites?



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

A 150cc would be some kind of a chinese thing no? I didn't think any of the japanese/american companies are making anything smaller than a 500... If so the thing will probably be unreliable as hell and you'll have a heck of a time finding parts...


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Driftweed said:


> Storage bed is higher, everything would be around chest/stomach height
> 
> Speed: would be able to drive just the utv to the jobsite, no need to lug it in on a trailer. Golf cart would require this.


The fact that you could drive it directly from home and to the job site and then right up to the door is a huge plus. 

I was under the impression that it had to be loaded and unloaded. 

I would truely evaluate all its costs and then figure out how much money it will earn for you.

If it allows you to paint one additional apartment per day or one more per week you can easily figure up how long it will take to pay for itself. Do you anticipate having that much work ahead or going after it? if all the numbers makes sense then go for it and put it to work earning you money. 

My only concern it the cargo areas aren't that big, are you sure it is big emough? could always build a ladder rack on it.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe one of these would work 

http://www.ulmerfarmservice.com/images/DSCF2275.JPG


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

The price IS a bit scary low, and we all know what happens with the cheapest thing in the market.

It may not be 150cc, I kinda just eavesedropped (didn't want to be rude). I just watched the guy zipping around the parking lot in it & he had it going pretty fast. 

I'm in equipment mode still. Buying ladders, gear, and just about anything I can think of to be more efficient. 

Right now the ideal loadout is the sprayer dunked in a 15 gal container of paint (gotta create that yet) , shield,6 9*12 drops, 18 9 4 inch rollers, cordless drill, tape gun & film, & my collapsible stair ladder.

Saleswise, I have 2 main complexes. But I am always actively using downtime to get more. I talked to a sister complex friday & they are definitely interested. Plus first of the year I plan on expanding from just repaints to kitchen counter/bathtub reglazing. Demand is off the charts here.

This is a college town. So come July/august there is going to be massive demand. I want to be able to handle 100 units/week by then. That's a tall order for 3 guys.

I have about $10k coming in first week of december, & usually when I get decent checks like that I buy gear. Not only am I looking at a UTV, I am looking at a 2006 dodge magnum w/hemi, 2 more sprayers & other stuff.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i bought a new polaris ranger 800 last year at this time. i spent an extra 3 for the cab and heater. it's worthless, anything over 20 mph there is so much air leaking around the steering column, shift lever, park brake lever..it overwhelms it and renders the heater worthless. 
had i to do it over again, i would have bought the honda pioneer, much better quality unit.
but as per the OP, i wished i would have owned one of these years ago. it's very very handy running down to the job trailer a block away and picking up a fitting, etc. rather than having somebody walk, or drive a pickup down there.

here in south dakota as long as they have lights, rear view mirror, they are street legal, can be licensed, and driven on the road just like a car.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I believe I need this for work:

http://www.polaris.com/en-us/rzr-si...-eps-white-lightning/features?vid=pdOq6XGWO-k


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> I believe I need this for work: http://www.polaris.com/en-us/rzr-side-by-side/sport-sxs/ranger-rzr-xp-4-1000-eps-white-lightning/features?vid=pdOq6XGWO-k


 Looks badasss


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a golf cart I got for 800 , fixed it up cosmetically 2stroke was fast , just modded for speed ,


I used that at an pharmacy factory,the day I showed up set off a golf art war lol

Sold it after I was done down there for 3500.00

So it actually made me money twice, mikes around complexes add up quickly in a complex!!!


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm just wondering where you stole the grocery cart from. :whistling


Building A ground floor, :whistling


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

We use one for doing sports field work, but usually only because we have to be low impact. It works great.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

We have made some purpose built accessories for it, like making a conduit crib out of a jet ski trailer.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

What's that bobcat cost?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Check out the features of this model:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

As much as I can't stand to see a contractor pushing a grocery cart, I would have to say that a push cart will be more functional than a buggy simply because you can take that thing through tight spots, up the stairs and into a hallway if you had to. 

If you bought the buggy, you'd probably have to buy a whole bunch of other stuff to make the paint rig functional on the new vehicle.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought it used for $10k. 2012 with 200 hrs. The nice thing about it, it get recreational use at home...


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

jhark123 said:


> Check out the features of this model:


I can see one feature I like.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

jhark123 said:


> Check out the features of this model:


I don't know, it looks expensive:whistling:laughing:



Dave


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> I don't know, it looks expensive:whistling:laughing:
> 
> Dave


Especially if your replacing an existing model. Haha


----------

